# In Wall Speaker Setup?



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

I just picked up 6 used polk audio in wall speakers and am haveing a hard time tring to figure out what I'm going to do with them! the speakers have a 6.5 driver and 1" Tweet. The room I'm installing them in is 12' x 12' and will be running a projector on a 92" screen. My seating will be on the back wall useing a couch which I dont think a 7.1 system would work very good with, but that is why I'm posting this!

I have also thought of useing 2 of the speakers as the center channel and doing a 5.1 system.

I dont have a center channel yet and I haven't picked up a reciever yet! 

I have the room cleaned out down to the wall studs!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd just use five of them,... you don't need a so called dedicated center (do not use two separate speakers for a single channel). In the vast majority of situations five identical speakers is the best way to go. I would suggest getting some enclosures for the Polk's if they did not come with them.


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

Should I try and use the extra speaker for the rear on a 6.1 set up!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You could but, I'm not sure how it would go over due to your seating arrangements. If your couch is too close to the wall, and the speaker is right there,... I think I'd just stick with 5.1 especially since the room is not that big anyway.


----------

